# ACSI 2012



## Davethepenguin

Has anyone received their ACSI 2012 book yet?


----------



## tonka

NO.. not yet..
On the pre-order it did say mid December... so maybe another week ?


----------



## mikebeaches

Yes - I was advised mid-December, so not received my copy yet.

Looking forward to seeing if there will be many/any new sites for 2012, as well checking if any favourites have been deleted.


----------



## tattytony

No not yet


----------



## wooly

Hi, tried to pre-order today (last day of offer) promo code declined,
shall have to order elsewhere. Their loss


----------



## Hydrocell

Per ordered but as yet no show


----------



## ThursdaysChild

All paid but no book yet.


----------



## aldra

Ours on Standing Order

They have contacted by E Mail

Sometime in December I think

Aldra


----------



## Rapide561

*ACSI*

Hi

I ordered the book a while ago and seem to think delivery is mid December.

The website is updated though so you can check the sites that are on offer etc - 12, 14 and 16 euro although a couple of sites are shown ae 10 euro.

I was sad to see Camping Internazionale in Florence has gone but I can still go with a Dutch card that I have.

www.campingcard.co.uk to search the 2012 dates/sites etc

Russell


----------



## rosalan

I may be mistaken but I understood they would be sent out on the second week of December.
Alan


----------



## alphadee

I rang Vicarious today... the answerphone message said the office would be closed today and tomorrow as they would be sending out the books...


----------



## teemyob

*Book*

I ordered from the ACSI Webshop on their subscription special rate of €11.95 + €1.95 Post (€13.90) Vicarious Books was €16.10

Not sure when it will arrive?

TM


----------



## cabby

well shall we compare with the elusive cookoo, who will get the delivery first.
hope it is me. :lol: :lol: no prize am afraid.

cabby


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Book*



teemyob said:


> I ordered from the ACSI Webshop on their subscription special rate of €11.95 + €1.95 Post (€13.90) Vicarious Books was €16.10
> 
> Not sure when it will arrive?
> 
> TM


Sorry, I got it wrong.

It was not €11.95 from ACSI Webshop, it was €9.95. + €2 post.

So it cost €11.95 Posted as opposed to €16.10 from Vicarious

TM


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Well we are right peeved as we tried to order while according to our email the discount code should still have been active on the 4th Dec and the web site was saying no and we couldn't even place our pre order . Tried to ring first thing monday morning and a message was saying closed so they could send out the pre orders. So a wasted phone call as well. as no discount or order for book placed. There was no notice of closure on the website.

Motorhomer


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: ACSI*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered the book a while ago and seem to think delivery is mid December.
> 
> The website is updated though so you can check the sites that are on offer etc - 12, 14 and 16 euro although a couple of sites are shown ae 10 euro.
> 
> I was sad to see Camping Internazionale in Florence has gone but I can still go with a Dutch card that I have.
> 
> www.campingcard.co.uk to search the 2012 dates/sites etc
> 
> Russell


Thanks for the tip-off that the info for 2012 is now online!

Just read on another forum that somebody has received the new guide for next year - didn't indicate where they'd ordered from.

I ordered from the Camping and Caravanning Club back in early October - hopefully it will be delivered before too long.


----------



## 113016

Davethepenguin said:


> Has anyone received their ACSI 2012 book yet?


Yes, received it today from Vicarious, I just hope that I use this one as I never used this years. But it was good for a back up.


----------



## 113016

*Two books.*

I forgot to say. It's got heavier to carry around as now it is two books.
One for France, Spain, Portugal & Italy and the other for the rest of the countries.


----------



## rosalan

I guess you win; I blame my postman so there goes any chance of a Christmas tip for him :x :wink: :?   :lol: 
Alan


----------



## pomme1

Received mine, from Vicarious Books today as well.


----------



## aldra

Yes mine is £9 95 +? postage

On a standing order so I don't have to remember

Aldra


----------



## tattytony

Got mine yesterday as well


----------



## Hydrocell

*ACSI book*

Hi everyone yes it has arrived.

The new 2012 ACSI book or should I say books part 1 & part has been delivered today with added bonus of being able to apply for a free camping carnet.
I have already applied for the Carnet it's easy.

Regards
Ray


----------



## tyreman1

Just opened mine now,thought i`d mucked up and ordered two.


----------



## Hydrocell

Same here


----------



## clive1821

same here :lol: did not look to closely at first.... nice set of books


----------



## rosalan

Got mine today and sent off straight away for their free carnet, to save using my passport when booking in.
Alan


----------



## cabby

still waiting for mine. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## Patty123

I pre-ordered mine and it arrived today.

Patty


----------



## zulurita

Mine arrived yesterday. Ordered the free Carnet online.


----------



## teemyob

*ACSI*

You are not alone


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: ACSI*



teemyob said:


> You are not alone


Thanks TM.

Duplicate topics merged.

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Book*



teemyob said:


> I ordered from the ACSI Webshop on their subscription special rate of €11.95 + €1.95 Post (€13.90) Vicarious Books was €16.10
> 
> Not sure when it will arrive?
> 
> TM


They arrived today this morning.

Nice to see more ACSI sites in the UK. Shame they are all so far away from us up North.

They cost me £11.97

TM


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: Book*



teemyob said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more ACSI sites in the UK.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, I guess:
> 
> 2011 - 27 UK ACSI sites
> 
> 2012 - 30 UK ACSI sites
> 
> Believe I counted two deletions from 2011 and 5 additions in 2012.
> 
> Cheers, Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Book*



mikebeaches said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see more ACSI sites in the UK.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, I guess:
> 
> 2011 - 27 UK ACSI sites
> 
> 2012 - 30 UK ACSI sites
> 
> Believe I counted two deletions from 2011 and 5 additions in 2012.
> 
> Cheers, Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what I have briefly seen, the UK ones do look good quality.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: Book*



teemyob said:


> But what I have briefly seen, the UK ones do look good quality.
> 
> TM


Agreed!

Hoping to take advantage of some British ones in 2012. Only stayed at ACSI sites in France this year.


----------



## 113016

*price rise*

I have just been comparing one particular ACSi site in Louro, nr Muros Galicia and this year 2011 it was 11 euro per night and for 2012 it is 14 euro per night.
That is a pretty large increase.


----------



## rosalan

Still waiting for my free Carnet.
I do find it difficult to isolate those sites that will be open in January and Feb when we will be touring France and Spain by just using the ASCI books. However thanks to some kind people I have been sent information to cover this problem.
Alan


----------



## ActiveCampers

The ACSI DVD is always money well spent too - very very useful - easy to search for ACSI (and non ACSI) sites openning dates - perfect for off peak camping. Along with prices (non ACSI sometimes comparable), pictures etc. DVD info here: http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/camp-site-dvd/acsi-campinggids-dvd-europa-2012.html

FYI also, the ACSI 2012 GPS is now available, and its part of my updated databases: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1171505.html


----------



## jackeen

Yes. My ACSI books arrived today. As I opted for automatic renewal last year, I only paid £10.50 incl. postage for 2012. 
jackeen


----------



## SaddleTramp

Got my Carnet yesterday and Books 3 Days ago.


----------



## stoddy

Hi guys, I received my ACSI 2012 book about 10 days ago and it is very good, hope you get yours soon. 
Stoddy


----------



## Davethepenguin

It's the 20th tomorrow & I'm still waiting. We're of to Spain on Boxing Day hence the panic. Acsi have taken my brass but wont answer emails. Hey ho.


----------



## rogerblack

First the good news - the books arrived today  

however, the bad news is that because I ordered via the Camping & Caravanning Club, it appears the free ACSI Club ID offer is invalid - both pages in the C&CC version of the book have been stickered with "NOT APPLICABLE (Not available through the club)".  

Had I known that in advance, I wouldn't have ordered via C&CC - has anyone else already complained to them about this?

Having said that, we were never asked for our passports when using the Camping Card ACSI in France last year, they just kept the card instead until we checked out. How useful is the ACSI Club ID card?


----------



## davidandgwen

I complained to the C&CC about their attitude, this was their reply:

"We apologise for any misunderstanding arising from the Club's 2012
CampingCard ACSI guide. The guide includes mention of a voucher for a
free ACSI Club iD card, but that voucher is not included in the guide.

We do not advertise the ACSI Club iD in our brochure or on our website,
and it is not part of the CampingCard ACSI guide that we sell to
members. However, a publishing error unfortunately resulted in the ACSI
Club iD being mentioned in our guide.

We provide CampingCard ACSI to members because we believe it to be the
best low season touring programme in the European camping market.


ACSI Club iD is a new card that we believe is less advantageous than the
long established and highly respected Camping Card International (CCI),
already provided by the Club:

- The CCI includes passport details and so forms an alternative source
of identity for the holder on campsites. It also provides third party
insurance for the holder (e.g. for accidental damage to campsite
fittings and installations). Both these features are also offered by
ACSI Club iD.

- However, neither of these features is of great consequence to members
travelling abroad, because your holiday insurance already covers you for
third party damage, and your passport is the best form of identity that
you can have.

- The CCI introduces you to the campsite as a bona fide member of the
Camping and Caravanning Club.

- ACSI Club iD introduces you to the campsite simply as a member of the
public who happens to have bought a guide.

- The CCI is issued by the Club on licence from the FICC (International
Federation of Camping and Caravanning), an organisation dedicated to the
promotion of camping and caravanning in all its forms and for the
benefit of campers and caravanners throughout the world. For every CCI
sold by your or any Club, a small royalty goes to the FICC in order to
further its aims.

- ACSI Club iD is part of ACSI, a commercial organisation operated for
its own profit.

- The CCI is a long established and widely recognised card, accepted on
almost every one of the many thousands of campsites in Europe.

- ACSI Club iD is a new card with no advantages over the CCI. It is not
yet accepted even by the entirety of the 2,301 campsites in the
CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide.

- Your personal details are already known to your Club, from which you
can obtain your CCI.

- We strongly believe that the motivation behind the ACSI organisation
in providing an identity card is to obtain customer contact and address
details, in order to target ACSI services directly to campers and
caravanners. You have to register your email address with ACSI to obtain
its iD card.


For all the above reasons, we see no purpose in recommending to members
ACSI Club iD over the Camping Card International. Again, we apologise if
a publishing error has resulted in any confusion on this point. As
previously mentioned, we did not promote ACSI Club iD, in advertising to
Club members the excellent CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide.


Please remember also that you can obtain a FREE CCI from Carefree Travel
Service if you take one of these options:

(1) Book your personal and vehicle travel insurance with us; or -
(2) Book an inclusive holiday package with us; or -
(3) Book a ferry and buy a CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide from us."


Needless to say that I shall not be getting my ASCI card from them in the future (and shall I renew my membership?)


----------



## Addie

Had two copies delivered to an address in Spain and arrived 5 working days after ordering from Vicarious Books.


----------



## rogerblack

davidandgwen said:


> I complained to the C&CC about their attitude, this was their reply:
> 
> "We apologise for any misunderstanding arising from the Club's 2012
> CampingCard ACSI guide. The guide includes mention of a voucher for a
> free ACSI Club iD card, but that voucher is not included in the guide.
> 
> We do not advertise the ACSI Club iD in our brochure or on our website,
> and it is not part of the CampingCard ACSI guide that we sell to
> members. However, a publishing error unfortunately resulted in the ACSI
> Club iD being mentioned in our guide.
> 
> We provide CampingCard ACSI to members because we believe it to be the
> best low season touring programme in the European camping market.
> 
> ACSI Club iD is a new card that we believe is less advantageous than the
> long established and highly respected Camping Card International (CCI),
> already provided by the Club:
> 
> - The CCI includes passport details and so forms an alternative source
> of identity for the holder on campsites. It also provides third party
> insurance for the holder (e.g. for accidental damage to campsite
> fittings and installations). Both these features are also offered by
> ACSI Club iD.
> 
> - However, neither of these features is of great consequence to members
> travelling abroad, because your holiday insurance already covers you for
> third party damage, and your passport is the best form of identity that
> you can have.
> 
> - The CCI introduces you to the campsite as a bona fide member of the
> Camping and Caravanning Club.
> 
> - ACSI Club iD introduces you to the campsite simply as a member of the
> public who happens to have bought a guide.
> 
> - The CCI is issued by the Club on licence from the FICC (International
> Federation of Camping and Caravanning), an organisation dedicated to the
> promotion of camping and caravanning in all its forms and for the
> benefit of campers and caravanners throughout the world. For every CCI
> sold by your or any Club, a small royalty goes to the FICC in order to
> further its aims.
> 
> - ACSI Club iD is part of ACSI, a commercial organisation operated for
> its own profit.
> 
> - The CCI is a long established and widely recognised card, accepted on
> almost every one of the many thousands of campsites in Europe.
> 
> - ACSI Club iD is a new card with no advantages over the CCI. It is not
> yet accepted even by the entirety of the 2,301 campsites in the
> CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide.
> 
> - Your personal details are already known to your Club, from which you
> can obtain your CCI.
> 
> - We strongly believe that the motivation behind the ACSI organisation
> in providing an identity card is to obtain customer contact and address
> details, in order to target ACSI services directly to campers and
> caravanners. You have to register your email address with ACSI to obtain
> its iD card.
> 
> For all the above reasons, we see no purpose in recommending to members
> ACSI Club iD over the Camping Card International. Again, we apologise if
> a publishing error has resulted in any confusion on this point. As
> previously mentioned, we did not promote ACSI Club iD, in advertising to
> Club members the excellent CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide.
> 
> Please remember also that you can obtain a FREE CCI from Carefree Travel
> Service if you take one of these options:
> 
> (1) Book your personal and vehicle travel insurance with us; or -
> (2) Book an inclusive holiday package with us; or -
> (3) Book a ferry and buy a CampingCard ACSI 2012 guide from us."
> 
> Needless to say that I shall not be getting my ASCI card from them in the future (and shall I renew my membership?)


Many thanks for that. Bit of a long-winded excuse - methinks they doth protest too much!

I have just ordered the ACSI campsite guide DVD online and guess what? It came up with a flag saying I was entitled to an ID card for free! So I added it to the order and the Euro 4.95 cost was indeed deducted as a discount off the total. So I guess in future we'll also be ordering direct rather than via C&CC. However we will still remain members of C&CC as we do use the CSs and some of the club sites, especially as we now get the old fogies (55+) discount!


----------



## mikebeaches

rogerblack said:


> First the good news - the books arrived today
> 
> however, the bad news is that because I ordered via the Camping & Caravanning Club, it appears the free ACSI Club ID offer is invalid - both pages in the C&CC version of the book have been stickered with "NOT APPLICABLE (Not available through the club)".
> 
> Had I known that in advance, I wouldn't have ordered via C&CC - has anyone else already complained to them about this?
> 
> Having said that, we were never asked for our passports when using the Camping Card ACSI in France last year, they just kept the card instead until we checked out. How useful is the ACSI Club ID card?


Hi - Fascinated to hear all about this and the following post with the response from the Camping and Caravanning Club!

I ordered my ACSI guide through the CCC and received it about 10 or 12 days ago. However, there was no sticker over the relevant details in the book. I used the ACSI contact form on their website and explained that I did not have the required code to apply for their ID card. Mentioned the book had been purchased from CCC. Couple of days later I received an email from ACSI containing a code I could use.

Filled in the online application and now waiting for the card to be delivered.

Sounds like both a cock-up and a tussle between CCC and ACSI!


----------



## davidandgwen

Took Mikebeaches' advice and today received the ACSI Club ID card the C&CC didn't want me to have. Thanks Mike and thanks ACSI. No comment to C&CC!


----------



## chasper

Received my card today, took two weeks.


----------



## Zebedee

Quote from C&CC obtained by DavidandGwen

_"We strongly believe that the motivation behind the ACSI organisation in providing an identity card is to obtain customer contact and address details, in order to target ACSI services directly to campers and caravanners. You have to register your email address with ACSI to obtain its iD card"_

My card arrived just after Christmas, and I've heard nothing from ACSI since.

Spam emails are easy to ignore or block anyway, so no great problem.

Dave 

Edited for clarity


----------



## rogerblack

Zebedee said:


> Quote from C&CC obtained by DavidandGwen
> 
> _"We strongly believe that the motivation behind the ACSI organisation in providing an identity card is to obtain customer contact and address details, in order to target ACSI services directly to campers and caravanners. You have to register your email address with ACSI to obtain its iD card"_
> My card arrived just after Christmas, and I've heard nothing from ACSI since.
> 
> Spam emails are easy to ignore or block anyway, so no great problem.
> 
> Dave


To quote my hero: *"I don't believe it!" *

Like others, I was somewhat peeved when I received my ACSI discount card and book via C&CC to find they had obliterated the ID card offer and I told them in no uncertain terms that I wasn't a happy bunny and I'd be dealing with ACSI direct in future. 
I then ordered the 2012 DVD rom Campsite Guide direct from ACSI online and found this also entitled me to the free ID card, which I ordered and have since received. I have had no other e-mails from ACSI apart from those acknowledging my orders etc, although I have signed up to receive their newsletters.

However. within seconds of reading Dave's posting above, quoting C&CCs reason for not participating in the ACSI ID card scheme, I received a direct targetted sales e-mail cajoling me to use my ACSI - Camping Card to obtain discounts on ferries and tunnel etc.
*
THE E-MAIL WAS FROM C&CC!!!! 8O
*
My flabber is somewhat gasted . . .a phrase involving a pot and a kettle springs to mind :?


----------



## DianneT

We always order our ACSI Card direct from ACSI Holland by subscription it is cheaper than buying it in the Uk. Have belonged to ACSI for 8 years and never received a selling email just the newsletter that I signed up for Excellent Organization.


----------

